# Canal Bank Shuffle 2011



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Do any of you folks know anything about this? I'm going to get tickets but I can't find any venues listed on their website (apart from a map of Thorold)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

BIGDC said:


> Do any of you folks know anything about this? I'm going to get tickets but I can't find any venues listed on their website (apart from a map of Thorold)


As far as I know the main stage (venue) is Holy Rosary Hall. The have also used Club Capri in the past as well and then there would be some acts in a few of the bars downtown. I know the organizers. I will send them an email and see what they have for venues this year.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

According to organizers the venues are Holy Rosary Hall- Club Capri-The Summitt- Donnellys-Club Belvedere- Moose and Goose. The actual acts assigned to each one has not been finalized yet but, they said it will be posted on the webpage soon. Canal Bank Shuffle


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for that. I have to take in at least one show at Donnelly's (my mothers maiden name, and yes, I had an uncle James!!). Is that the old Front 54?
Anybody else planning on going to this?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

BIGDC said:


> Thanks for that. I have to take in at least one show at Donnelly's (my mothers maiden name, and yes, I had an uncle James!!). Is that the old Front 54?
> Anybody else planning on going to this?


The old Front 54 is now Moose and Goose, Donnelly's is right next door to it


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Schedule released


*SHUFFLE SCHEDULE 2011
Thursday Oct 20 *
 *Ven**Thursday Oct 20th*
*Artist*
*Time*
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*Johnny Max Big Band *
*7:30 *
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*Karen Lovely Band *
*9:00*
[HR][/HR]*Friday Oct. 21 *
Friday October 21st*Holy Rosary Hall *
*Curley Bridges & Bobby Dean Blackburn *
*7:00*
*Club Capri *
*David Rotundo & Jerome Godboo *
*7:30*
*Donnelly's Pub *
*Brant Parker Band *
*8:00*
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*WSNB *
*8:30*
*Summit Tavern *
*Rich & The Poor Boys *
*10:00*
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*Mitch Woods *
*10:30*
[HR][/HR]*Saturday Oct. 22 *
Sat October 22nd*MATINEE SHOWS *
*Club Belvedere *
*Krista Blondin - Janis Joplin Tribute *
*2:15*
*Summit Tavern *
*Jack de Keyzer's (solo) HISTORY OF THE BLUES *
*3:00*
*Moose & Goose *
*The Rod Nickson Project *
*3:00*
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*Fathead*
*3:00*
*Moose & Goose *
*The Blueshounds *
*4:30*
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*The Sonny Moorman Band *
*5:00*
*EVENING SHOWS*
*Moose & Goose *
*WSNB*
*6:30*
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*The Jack de Keyzer Band *
*7:00*
*Donnelly's Pub *
***********
*8:00*
*Moose & Goose *
*Keith Hallett & Garrett Mason *
*8:30*
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*Lil' Ed & The Blues Imperials *
*9:00*
*Summit Tavern*
*Jerome Godboo with Shawn Kellerman *
*10:00*
*Club Belvedere *
*David Rotundo *
*10:00*
*Holy Rosary Hall *
*Joe Louis Walker *
*11:00*


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

It's great to see WSNB back in the line-up!
I got the t-shirt and my button today. Looking forward to it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am going to try and be at a few shows myself. I will be the guy wearing the GC t-shirt. Drop over and say hello


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look for you in the GC VIP lounge.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Marnie and I will be hanging around Holy Rosary Hall between 9 and midnight if anyone is going to be around. Look for the dude in the GC t shirt and say hello.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We tried to get into Holy Rosary around 7:30 last night. It was already at capacity. There were tons of people that never got inside. I have a feeling that they will be looking for a bigger venue for the main acts next year.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think there is a bigger venue in Thorold. We were at the Holy Rosary Thursday and Friday and went downtown Saturday night. Always great entertainment everywhere we went. Saw WSNB every day and never got tired of them.


----------

